# June 1 2004



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 1, 2004)

June 1

God's Promise Keeps
&quot;Cast thy bread upon the waters: for thou shalt find it after many days&quot;
(Ecclesiastes 11:1). 

We must not expect to see an immediate reward for all the good we do; nor must we always confine our efforts to places and persons which seem likely to yield us a recompense for our labors. The Egyptian casts his seed upon the waters of the Nile, where it might seem a sheer waste of corn. But in due time the flood subsides, the rice or other grain sinks into the fertile mud, and rapidly a harvest is produced. Let us today do good to the unthankful and the evil. Let us teach the careless and the obstinate. Unlikely waters may cover hopeful soil. Nowhere shall our labor be in vain in the LORD.

It is ours to cast our bread upon the waters; it remains with God to fulfill the promise &quot;Thou shalt find it.&quot; He will not let His promise fail. His good word which we have spoken shall live, shall be found, shall be found by us. Perhaps not just yet, but some day we shall reap what we have sown. We must exercise our patience, or perhaps the LORD may exercise it. &quot;After many days,&quot; says the Scripture, and in many instances those days run into months and years, and yet the Word stands true. God's promise will keep; let us mind that we keep the precept and keep it this day.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 1, 2004)

God's Promise Keeps
&quot;Cast thy bread upon the waters: for thou shalt find it after many days&quot;

I don't know what you think about the Promise Keepers, but praise the Lord that He is a promise keeper.

Its great to know that we can trust his promises. Even though perhaps they aren't fulfilled exactly when we expect or want them to, nevertheless they will be fulfilled.

2Pe 3:3,4 Knowing this first, that there shall come in the last days scoffers, walking after their own lusts, And saying, Where is the promise of his coming? for since the fathers fell asleep, all things continue as they were from the beginning of the creation. 

2Pe 3:10 But the day of the Lord will come as a thief in the night; in the which the heavens shall pass away with a great noise, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat, the earth also and the works that are therein shall be burned up. 

I don't know if its premil or postmil or amil or panmil, but God promised Jesus will return. Praise the Lord!

Have you ever wondered what it'll be like when God fulfills this promise and how you'll react when you first see Jesus face to face? Can you picture it? 

Bob


----------

